

The new Mac Pro - a great idea, maybe one or two years too early - fallenhitokiri
http://www.screamingatmyscreen.com/2013/6/the-new-mac-pro-a-great-idea-maybe-one-or-two-years-too-early/

======
octo_t
I think that the big usage for out-of-box graphics cards isnt for things like
gaming etc, its for massively bulk dataprocessing, CUDA/OpenCL stuff.

(Although two graphics cards built in is already pretty decently powered)

~~~
fallenhitokiri
Author here.

I should have made it clear that gaming is the only reason for me to add high
end cards.

Is a Mac Pro with some graphic cards really a good choice or would a cheap
(read: $300 for the base system + cards) self build Intel / AMD box be a
better alternative? If I look at current boards with 4 PCIe x16 slots.

A complete box would likely be cheaper than two or three graphic cards for the
Mac and it should be a lot faster (TB vs. PCIe x16)

